# Machine Polishing & Ceramic Coating a Wrapped Car



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Not the most detailed or in depth video but still interesting to see what can be done to a vinyl wrap.

Alan W


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Very interesting :thumb:


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

The front end of my car is wrapped in clear suntek, but I am not so sure that I would tackle it with a machine polisher lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mr K said:


> The front end of my car is wrapped in clear suntek, but I am not so sure that I would tackle it with a machine polisher lol


But you can:thumb: just be careful not to use a aggressive polish and pad:thumb: works great with a DA because it keeps the heat down :wave:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Very interesting :thumb:


Yes, that's what I thought and a little known subject at present. :buffer:



Mr K said:


> The front end of my car is wrapped in clear suntek, but I am not so sure that I would tackle it with a machine polisher lol


PPF can be machine polished but owing to it being softer than vinyl you need to take due care and use a gentle polish and pad combo and reduce speed and pressure etc accordingly. 

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

100% it can be done, and if you work on anything with a factory film you will almost certainly have to do it. For example a mclaren I did a while back, hideous fitment too

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think F1 needs to change his yellow pad though:doublesho ripped to pieces


----------

